# pcmcia on 2.6.1 (dell latitude c600) modules not loading

## dkaplowitz

Hi,

This is my first laptop install with Gentoo. I'm pretty lost here and have gotten a little frustrated trying to search here for an answer to this. I'm not finding anything that seems to help. But maybe I'm just not looking in the right place.

I just installed on this Dell C600 from stage 1. I'm using a Xircom RealPort Cardbus Ethernet 10/100+Modem 56.  I chose gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.1) as my kernel. I followed the install guide to the letter ....paying special attention to anything related to pcmcia and laptops. The install went fine (and during the install everything was detected). But on my first boot none of the modules I'd loaded into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 wouldn't load. I don't know jack about which modules to load, but I made some guesses based on research on these forums.

No networking is happening. "lsmod" doesn't give any results, just 

```
Module                          Size Used by
```

Here are the modules I told it to load (basically I just copied the output of "lsmod" from the live CD boot) 

```
 

loop

serial_cb

tulip_cb

cp_enabler

floppy

serial

isa-pnp

cloop

usb-storage

hid

uhci

usbcore

ide-cs

ds

i82365

pcmcia_core

yenta_socket

```

None of these seem to be loading. I'm not sure how to go about troubleshooting this. Any tips on what I can try to get this pcmcia card working would be appreciated. 

Thanks for bearing with these n00bie questions.

Dave

----------

## Arasi

Can you post the output of dmesg

Arasi

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *Arasi wrote:*   

> Can you post the output of dmesg
> 
> Arasi

 

Thanks for the reply. I will see what I can do, but unfortunately I don't have anything working on the machine so it's not so easy. I will see if I can get the floppy working.

----------

## dkaplowitz

heh, i can't believe I got the floppy to work. Anyway, here's the dmesg: 

```

Linux version 2.6.1-gentoo (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #2 Sun Jan 11 12:26:53 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffdb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffdb000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131035

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126939 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Dell Latitude C600 machine detected. Mousepad Resume Bug workaround hopefully not needed.

Dell Latitude with broken BIOS detected. Refusing to enable the local APIC.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                      ) @ 0x000f4c00

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d30708 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x1fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d30708 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x1fff0400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 701.641 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 513876k/524140k available (2720k kernel code, 9476k reserved, 1196k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1388.54 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc13e, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PADA] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

cpufreq: Intel(R) SpeedStep(TM) for this chipset not (yet) available.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.5 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (25 C)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version

Dell laptop SMM driver v1.13 14/05/2002 Massimo Dal Zotto (dz@debian.org)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf4000000

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_pci.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x0860-0x0867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x0868-0x086f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: HITACHI_DK23BA-20, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev$ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:03.0 [1028:00b1]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0498, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.1 (0000 -> 0002)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:03.1 [1028:00b1]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0498, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0000dce0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.5

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 27

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

 -> pass-through port

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on synaptics-pt/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

cpufreq: No CPUs supporting ACPI performance management found.

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.1 (0000 -> 0003)

ttyS4 at I/O 0x4080 (irq = 11) is a 16550A

Reiserfs journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda4) for (hda4)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

NTFS volume version 3.1.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x800-0x84f

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x170-0x177 0x370-0x37f 0x3c0-0x3df 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

```

----------

## jstubbs

how did you configure the kernel? through the use of genkernel? it doesn't yet work 100% with 2.6 kernels. check the kernel config to make sure that drivers for all the devices you need are either compiled inbuilt or as modules. once you are certain that is correct, try running "make modules_install". once that is done, try running "depmod -a" followed by "modprobe `cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6`". if that works then it should work during startup from then on as well.

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *jstubbs wrote:*   

>  how did you configure the kernel? through the use of genkernel? it doesn't yet work 100% with 2.6 kernels. 

 

Initially I did use genkernel, but it didn't build in reiserfs support, so I wound up having to manually configure the kernel before the first boot anyway. I enabled a heap of stuff that looked relevant to my needs, but I'm still not even sure what all I'll need. I will have to do a little research and see what I might have missed.

 *jstubbs wrote:*   

> check the kernel config to make sure that drivers for all the devices you need are either compiled inbuilt or as modules. once you are certain that is correct, try running "make modules_install". once that is done, try running "depmod -a" followed by "modprobe `cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6`". if that works then it should work during startup from then on as well.

 

Thanks. I'll try this and report the results back here.

Dave

----------

## georgz

Most probably wrong driver, I use xircom_cb, the others don't work for me.

Enable as a module

```

[*] Networking support

    [*] "Tulip" family network device support

        <M>   Xircom CardBus support (new driver)

```

You probably won't see this option, you will have to enable CARDBUS support first. See also /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/tulip/Kconfig

My configuration:

```

# lsmod

yenta_socket           14432  -

xircom_cb               9216  -

pcmcia_core            63488  -

# lspci

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Xircom Cardbus Ethernet 10/100 (rev 03)

02:00.1 Serial controller: Xircom Cardbus Ethernet + 56k Modem (rev 03)

# cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

pcmcia_core

xircom_cb

yenta_socket

```

HTH,

Georg

----------

## georgz

Hmm, looking over it, I don't think you need to load yenta_socket. Should work without it, will have to test.

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *georgz wrote:*   

>  Most probably wrong driver, I use xircom_cb, the others don't work for me.
> 
> Enable as a module
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I had already done this.  It's configured the same way as above.

 *georgz wrote:*   

> You probably won't see this option, you will have to enable CARDBUS support first. See also /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/tulip/Kconfig

 

I looked at that doc. It's not really clear from it how I'm supposed to enable cardbus support. Any tips on enabling this?

Whenever I do an lsmod any module  I get a 

```

FATAL: Module [i]any module [/i] not found.

```

I've cycled the command with every module I listed above...none of it worked.

I feel like I'm really close to getting this solved, but I'm reallly lacking in the skills to troubleshoot this.

Thanks for any help.

Dave

----------

## georgz

To enable cardbus support you have to go this route:

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->

   [*] Support for hot-pluggable devices

       PCMCIA/CardBus support  --->

           <M> PCMCIA/CardBus support  

```

In your "lsmod" output I didn't find the xircom_cb driver. And: there is no "lsmod any module" command, just use lsmod.

After you built the kernel you should check if you have that modules installed in /lib/modules/<kernel-version>:

```

./kernel/drivers/pcmcia:

total 109

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          136 Dec 30 09:23 .

drwxr-xr-x    8 root     root          192 Dec 30 09:23 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        14170 Dec 30 09:23 ds.ko

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        70615 Dec 30 09:23 pcmcia_core.ko

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        18915 Dec 30 09:23 yenta_socket.ko

./kernel/drivers/net/tulip:

total 13

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           80 Dec 30 09:23 .

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root          152 Dec 30 09:23 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        11611 Dec 30 09:23 xircom_cb.ko

```

Then reboot and see if those modules are being installed. If not, do

# lsmod

# lspci

# modprobe pcmcia

# modprobe xircom_cb

and paste the output.

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *georgz wrote:*   

> To enable cardbus support you have to go this route:
> 
> ```
> 
> Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->
> ...

 

I had that enabled.

 *georgz wrote:*   

> In your "lsmod" output I didn't find the xircom_cb driver. And: there is no "lsmod any module" command, just use lsmod.

 

I meant modprobe, not lsmod. And I meant "any module" meaning, any module I probed.

 *georgz wrote:*   

> After you built the kernel you should check if you have that modules installed in /lib/modules/<kernel-version>:
> 
> ```
> 
> ./kernel/drivers/pcmcia:
> ...

 

Thanks for this. I will have to check it out. I'm getting make errors whenever I try to compile the kernel now. Keeps saying something about write access to .tmp_vmlinuz or something to that effect. I also realized that I was using the old install doc instead of the new one when I installed this. (They really should move that old doc to somewhere off the main page) I don't think it matters too much, but I'm not sure if this system's hosed or what. I tried unmerging and re-emerging the kernel, deleting the /usr/src/linux-2.6-gentoo directory, but I keep getting those compile errors. I'm debating just starting over from scratch. I don't like to do it, b/c it's the Windows way, and b/c I invested a lot of time installing from stage 1 on this machine. But I may wind up re-doing it. I'll post whatever I discover here.

Thanks for all the replies.

Dave

----------

